# What do you think of the Mods?



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

*Favorite soda pop!*

oh no, this site won't let me make a polL!!??


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

They volunteer their time to perform an often thankless job, they have to tolerate unnecessary abuse without taking it personal, they're expected to always maintain control over their emotions & leave emotion out of their decision making.
Unlike most internet sites, this site provides a means of disputing moderator decisions to a higher power, kinda similar to a moderator oversight review & it just doesn't get much fairer than that.
I've no complaints regarding any of the site staff, they've been very fair with myself & others AFAIK.

I read the Bans/Infractions section when I visit the site & I often read the linked section of threads to get an idea what happened.
I'm no angel I've accrued a few infractions myself, they were well deserved & so I accepted them rather than make excuses for my poor behavior.



Hey I think that we should be able to pay to be a mod for the day, LOL I'd temp ban many members for a day.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

haha mods are awesome!!! i love our mods!!! they are the best ... @mods


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

OMG the mods are terri..










*cough* Erm..
They are awesome amazing people! they volunteer their time for us!


No with all seriousness tho, I really dislike some of the mods here. Nothing personal, but some just seem to have really poor decision making skills. Then there are some mods who are just *awesome *for various reasons. (like timeless and pucca and thomas and some others)

And *I'm not at all complaining*, about the mods or the fact that the moderation* is completely tyrannical* (which is what seems to be the issue everyone complains) I *honestly* think the tyranny is a really useful form of moderation, as long as the tyrants have actual knowledge of the world and the ability to process information without getting all "omg I'll ban you for saying things I dont like instead of actually understanding what you are trying to say".


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

>banned


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I hardly notice them. This place seems to be fairly lightly moderated.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


> oh no, this site won't let me make a polL!!??
> 
> yea, well this site won't let me take a wiz


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

They're all sexy & colorful.

Question : Has a mod already been banned?


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I've never met one or seen one, though I just joined a few days ago... Technical support was pretty good, but they didn't answer me when I asked if the bad stuff that was happening to my account was happening often... Wish they responded. As long as they don't unnecessarily exert their power against someone because they have some sort of weird personal issue going on then they're fine...


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, love them or hate them, the mods are a necessary...good?

I've been banned and received infractions more times than I care to count.
I've even had a post or two edited.

...but, I recognise my notions are not very PC, and often I don't care if I offend or insult.
I also don't mind being a bigot, racist, anti-Semite, Nazi, sexist, LGBTQ-phobe etc etc...

I'm a liberal nightmare, but I don't hate any specific race, creed or religion.
I just don't agree with certain points and views.

All of these things just seem silly to me, and I doubt I'll be swayed by moderation.
The...I have a right to my opinion, therefore my opinion is right, is unfortunately not true.

I've since reclined to corners of the internet without moderation. The wild west where you can say and be called a whole plethora of horrid little things. I like it there. I feel the conversation runs more honest and it's not about how carefully you can tread to not upset a special little snowflake.

The mods are okay. They are also required to obey certain rules, so I guess all is fair in love and hell.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Merov said:


>


They banned you for saying that you wouldnt rape another member ^^ LOL
:laughing:

For the record, I wouldnt rape you either. Now plz dont ban me 

LOL and the System 32 :laughing: its bloody 2015... people still fall for that?


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Some I think are pretty awesome. But I don't know about most of them. I like hal0, Jenny and Tommy for different reasons. I seem to have met some VERY shitty ESTPs in real life, so I think Treebob is a breath of fresh air when it comes to his type. Overall I think they do okay, especially considering that I wouldn't even think of doing their job. _Not _my thing. :bored:


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Tzara said:


> LOL and the System 32 :laughing: its bloody 2015... people still fall for that?


I hope folks at NSA did.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I've been a lurker for months, and I've never seen a mod post!


----------

